
Rails Debug Bar  - nickb
http://brycekerley.net/chronicle/post/Rails_Debug_Bar
======
railsjedi
Checked it out. Not quite enough functionality yet

Would probably be better to extend: <http://github.com/drnic/rails-footnotes>

